# CELA/TIJOLA & minibus!



## Robin McLaughlin (Sep 14, 2009)

Im Not actually a newbie but i have not place a thread on here for a long while, we are currently selling our house in the UK and will be coming to spain this year 2013 just not sure when.
I have a few what i consider not daft questions to ask & hopefully get answers too so here goes.
we are looking to move to Almeria and have been looking a place called CELA. Can anybody if possible please tell me have they been there, We did visit it last year but for only a few days and were just curious if anybody could give some futher information on this town. it is very close to TIJOLA.
Also i am considering a business in spain but im struggling to find vehicle insurance for a 9 seater minibus ( and please before anybody mentions Taxi's the business is not a taxi)
i require insurance to transport clients from airport to there resort on a free resort minibus ( Servicio Gratuito ) so the vehicle will need commercial insurance, Any help would be great.
I look forward to hopefully reading your replies,

Thankyou

Robin


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Robin McLaughlin said:


> Im Not actually a newbie but i have not place a thread on here for a long while, we are currently selling our house in the UK and will be coming to spain this year 2013 just not sure when.
> I have a few what i consider not daft questions to ask & hopefully get answers too so here goes.
> we are looking to move to Almeria and have been looking a place called CELA. Can anybody if possible please tell me have they been there, We did visit it last year but for only a few days and were just curious if anybody could give some futher information on this town. it is very close to TIJOLA.
> Also i am considering a business in spain but im struggling to find vehicle insurance for a 9 seater minibus ( and please before anybody mentions Taxi's the business is not a taxi)
> ...


Questions: 

Is the vehicle on Spanish plates and LHD? 
Do you have the correct driving licence (D or D1)? 
Is it a UK or Spanish licence?


----------



## Robin McLaughlin (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi

The Vehicle will be purchased in spain on spainish Plates etc, 
yes i do have the correct european / UK driving Licence to carry out the driving and at present my Abogado is currently looking into the logistics for me.
Im sorry if my reply seems very abrupt but im trying to obtain as much helpful information as possible.

Regards

Robin


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Robin McLaughlin said:


> Hi
> 
> The Vehicle will be purchased in spain on spainish Plates etc,
> yes i do have the correct european / UK driving Licence to carry out the driving and at present my Abogado is currently looking into the logistics for me.
> ...


Hi Robin.
As far as I know you will need to pass a PSV test to be able to carry passengers for hire & reward here in Spain (even if its free service)

Unlike the UKs minibus entitlement rules.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Robin McLaughlin said:


> Hi
> 
> The Vehicle will be purchased in spain on spainish Plates etc,
> yes i do have the correct european / UK driving Licence to carry out the driving and at present my Abogado is currently looking into the logistics for me.
> ...


Unless people like Baldi ask relevant questions and receive (unabrupt) answers, they'll not be able (or feel inclined) to give you any helpful information.


----------



## Robin McLaughlin (Sep 14, 2009)

brocher said:


> Unless people like Baldi ask relevant questions and receive (unabrupt) answers, they'll not be able (or feel inclined) to give you any helpful information.


I'm really sorry if my reply appeared abrupt but it was not meant to be.
I was trying to say that the vehicle was a LHD and Spanish registered.
Also that I do process the relaxant licences that are required to do this, my main question was to obtain further information regarding the town of CELA & vehicle insurance,
Again please accept my apologies.
Regards

Robin


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

My reason for asking the questions was, there are a number of people who come on here asking questions and the very tone of their questions and the subject matter often suggest that they really don't have a clue.

For example, in UK one can drive a minibus with up to 8 seats on a car licence and they think that they don't need to have a PCV licence if they take passengers for free such as taking OAps to church/social events but they do, especially if somebody else pays for the fuel - it is classed as being 'for hire or reward'

Also RHD minibuses are not easily (if ever) allowed on Spanish plates unless the passenger door is on the right hand side.

You had given no indication of having the correct licences/suitable vehicle, etc. I wasn't intending to infer something other than what my questions actually said.


----------

